
Show HN: Beautiful Web Type (new version) – detailed guide to open-source type - ubuwaits
https://beautifulwebtype.com
======
ehmorris
These are the kind of specimen pages that Google should be showing on Google
Fonts. Love that it breaks down ligatures, ordinals, and special characters
like arrows.

